# what happens after 6 months of failed clomid?



## dinky

im on my last round of clomid before going back to my specialist to see what the next step is. this is my 6th cycle. has anybody else been on clomid for aslong and it didnt work for them? what did you do next? i ovulate on it, just cant concieve! lap is my next step i think.


----------



## CurlySue

You normally move onto IUI or IVF. Very surprised you got Clomid without a Lap to be honest, unless you have had a HSG. If you have blocked tubes, Clomid is utterly pointless for you.


----------



## Tory123

hi

I had six rounds of clomid now i have moved on to IUI. I have been on injections for 10 days and about to take my HGG jab myself in about 5 mins. We have the IUI on tuesday. I know how you feel but there are more steps after clomid if you need it.


----------



## dinky

yeah i have had a hsg and my tubes are unblocked. after they put me on clomid i researched it alot and was shocked that they put me on it when they dont even know why im not getting pregnant. i told them i have painful periods trying to hint that i might have endometriosis but they didnt really take any notice and was convinced that my problem was to do with ovulation because my cycles varied slightly from 27 days to 36. but thats the only reason they had to put me on clomid. even though i have been ovulating i havent concieved so i know my problem isnt ovulation. i went to my gp the other day and told him about all the symptoms i get through the month and he to thinks i might have endo so he has requested to the hospital that on my next appointment, we discuss lap. i cant wait to get it done! do they mostly removed the endo whilst they are diagnosing? or do you have follow up surgery?


----------



## Tudor Rose

my friend has just started IVF. after 6 months on clomid


----------



## Bexy

Hi Dinky, my consultant put me on 3 cycles of Clomid (I have mild PCO) and after no luck on that I have just had a lap and dye. I think they try you on the Clomid as its less intrusive than having an op - but agree with others that its not always the best approach as whats the point if there are probs with your tubes!!! Anyway I've just had my lap and dye op and am booked to go back to consultant in 6 weeks if I'm not pregnant - at which point I believe he might put me on a further few cycles of Clomid...It seems all docs do things differently which is quite frustrating!! Good luck with your next steps!! xx


----------



## dinky

*well i know your chances are increased by upto 75% for the next 36 weeks after having a lap done so you have a high chance of getting pregnant in the next 6 weeks! even if you dont the clomid would have a better chance of working for the next 30 weeks. i dont find the clomid to bad i just dont feel like im doind anything positive about my infertility really as im only taking tablets 5 days a month and worrying like hell for the rest of the month! its hard and i need something else to concerntrate on but cant seem to focus on anything else. *


----------



## Bexy

Oooh thanks for the positive facts - I like the sound of those odds! ;)

I know completely what you mean about not being able to concentrate on anything else!! Its 2 years now for me and what started off as quite relaxed "if it happens it happens" months soon turned into 2 weeks of getting excited about ovulating/ perfectly timed :sex: and 2 weeks of constant symptom spotting!!!!

I'm not holding my breath that the lap is the answer to all my prayers but gotta keep positive and just want some nice non-baby-love-making rather than the constant thoughts about the right dates/ positions/ temperatures etc!!!

Good luck and :dust: xx


----------



## Millnsy

Hi Dinky,

This is my story so far which might help. Referred to fertility clinic June 08, given Clomid for 3 months whilst waiting for HSG. 50mg didn't make me Ovulate, 100mg on 3rd cycle did. Had HSG in September but it was inconclusive so referred for LAp and dye which happened in November. Tubes fine but they found and removed some mild endo. Back on the clomid for 3 months which made me ovulate but no BFP. Now having another month off whilst DH has his sperm washed and tested ready for starting IUI hopefully next cycle. Appointment at the clinic on April Fools Day - hopefully it won't be an omen! 

I'm from Nottingham too, are you at the QMC?


----------



## Farie

Hi chick

I'm just at the end of my 3rd unsuccessful cycle on clomid, I'm hoping for another 3 months but due to issues with DF I think we need IUI\IVF.
I've not had a lap/HSG as my Dr is an incompetent $%*& and I have been fighting for one for the last 3 months :dohh:
Hoping for one soon

In your case I'd think you will be referred for either IUI/IVF depending on what will suit your situation best. And prob get a HSG/lap on the way


----------



## kgal28

I'm on my 4th rd of Clomid... I've had an hsg which showed a bicornuate/septate ??uterus.. and a left blocked tube. We've been trying Clomid but if we dont get a + soon.. then I may just do a Lap. I have been so afraid of getting one done..but at this point, I just want my baby.


----------



## dinky

*hey millnsy, im not at the QMC no but im at kings mill. got my next appointment coming up on april 22nd. i had to have my hsg done before they gave me clomid and then they gave it me for 6 months! howcome they did yours the other way round? i had to wait 3 months for my hsg. maybe they gave you clomid first while you were waiting to speed things up. sounds alot better than my hospital! there so slow in moving things. not long now till your next appointment! you will have to let me know how things go!*


----------



## dinky

*kgal i too am nervous about getting a lap done but in the same way i honestly cant wait! im just at the point now where i need to know whats wrong with me! its doing my head in! and to be honest i hope they do find something wrong so they can fix it and i can get on with giving birth too my family! i dont get to discuss it till end of april and then it will prob be a few months before the op is actually done so am trying to focus on other stuff to make time fly by but cant! ive noticed on your ticker that a hpt might work for you today. have you tried one? ive got about another 11 days before i can take one *


----------



## Millnsy

dinky said:


> *hey millnsy, im not at the QMC no but im at kings mill. got my next appointment coming up on april 22nd. i had to have my hsg done before they gave me clomid and then they gave it me for 6 months! howcome they did yours the other way round? i had to wait 3 months for my hsg. maybe they gave you clomid first while you were waiting to speed things up. sounds alot better than my hospital! there so slow in moving things. not long now till your next appointment! you will have to let me know how things go!*

Hi dinky

Yes, they gave me the clomid whilst they were waiting for the HSG which meant that the dose was right for when I went back on it after the HSG and the lap. I can't fault the QMC to be honest, I haven't had to wait for anything so I hope they don't let me down now and that I get my BFP by the summer!!! I'll watch your journey and keep in touch...

Millnsy x


----------



## dinky

*well the QMC definatly sounds better than kings mill! its taking absolutely ages with me. feel like ive spent years doing fertility treatment but its only been 6 months of clomid lol. i dont think they see many people for infertility at my hospital but the see people with other gyno problems too which makes it slower i think. hope you do keep in touch and let me know how things go! ill keep you updated too!! *


----------



## hollee

hi dinky

i was referred to FS in oct & had lap & dye in dec, i have pcos & mild endo, ive just done 3 months on clomid but DH's results weren't so good so FS has stopped clomid & will prob be doing iui/ivf. 
waiting for appointments is the most frustrating part, it just takes forever to get things done. :hugs:


----------



## dinky

*i can definatly agree with that! my appointment a little bit closer than it was last week but it still seems to be taking ages to arrrive!!!!!!*


----------



## dinky

*i know this thread hasnt been active for months but just wanted to update it and tell you that after 6 months of clomid that didnt work ive now had a lap done and been diagnosed with endometriosis, had the endo removed and organs put back where they should be etc. i had this done last week and now im recovering from it. im now waiting for my next af and then im going to be starting clomid again for 4 months and i have another gyno appointment in 4 months time to discuss what to do if this dont work! although im really positive that it will work! hopefully! fingers crossed! x*

:dust:


----------



## beauty

Good luck huni
Just after some advice, had an ultrasoud scan last week got pcos, even tho have periods there quite long around cd50 back to see gyno next week on what happens next!! She mentioned at my first appointment clomid and metroformin, but would you ask for 3months supply of clomid while she sorts an appointment out for a HSG or Lap and dye?? No idea wot difference is if u can explain to me so i know which one to request??

Only i dont wanna be given 6months of clomid if my tubes are blocked yet i do want something to help me ovulate sooner etc while maybe waiting for the lap and dye??
Any help be appreciated..
xx


----------



## hayley352

i had 9 cycles of clomid and didnt have my lap and dye till after then, they dont do it before as they try the less invasive stuff first. im now moving to iui so i suppose that will be next for you after lap and dye good luck x


----------



## Millnsy

beauty said:


> Good luck huni
> Just after some advice, had an ultrasoud scan last week got pcos, even tho have periods there quite long around cd50 back to see gyno next week on what happens next!! She mentioned at my first appointment clomid and metroformin, but would you ask for 3months supply of clomid while she sorts an appointment out for a HSG or Lap and dye?? No idea wot difference is if u can explain to me so i know which one to request??
> 
> Only i dont wanna be given 6months of clomid if my tubes are blocked yet i do want something to help me ovulate sooner etc while maybe waiting for the lap and dye??
> Any help be appreciated..
> xx


Hi Beauty

HSG (or HyCoSi) stands for hysto sono gram (or something!). ITs a less invasive way of checking your tubes. Its starts a bit like a smear test and they put a catheter in , flush through some liquid and do a scan to see if they are clear. It is over quickly and it bloody hurts but you can be in an out in half a day. They did one on me and due to bowel gases (nice!) they couldn't see clearly so I had the Lap and Dye any way. This is done under a general aneasthetic and you need a good 5 days to recover afterwards. 

Hope that helps!

Millnsy x


----------



## Millnsy

dinky said:


> *i know this thread hasnt been active for months but just wanted to update it and tell you that after 6 months of clomid that didnt work ive now had a lap done and been diagnosed with endometriosis, had the endo removed and organs put back where they should be etc. i had this done last week and now im recovering from it. im now waiting for my next af and then im going to be starting clomid again for 4 months and i have another gyno appointment in 4 months time to discuss what to do if this dont work! although im really positive that it will work! hopefully! fingers crossed! x*
> 
> :dust:

Hi Dinky

ITs nice to see an update and sorry it hasn't worked for you yet. If there is anyway that you can choose to be referred to the QMC I think you should ask for it. Your journey so far is nearly the same as mine but they didn't waste time with more than 6 months of CLomid and they have moved me on to IUI now. Admittedly I really don't think the first round has worked (AF due tomorrow and I have cramps today). 

You never know though, the LAp and Dye may have flushed out your system and you might get your BFP.

Good luck!


----------

